# DIY Multi Channel Amp?



## Nissan-SR20-Man (Feb 4, 2011)

does anyone use any DIY amps for their setup?

I am currently planning a 250W x 6 or 8 channel setup using class d modules from the net.

I feel I can pull off a real 250W amp that provides proper speaker protection and look good also.

If anyone has any post up some pics please, just trying to get a feel of what enclosure to use.

#1


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Nissan-SR20-Man said:


> does anyone use any DIY amps for their setup?
> 
> I am currently planning a 250W x 6 or 8 channel setup using class d modules from the net.
> 
> ...


Looks like a very small to almost non existent market. Only chassis I could find are low profile, space for two channel maybe. Have you considered modifying a HTPC chassis? What research have you done thus far? Link me to your modules?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nissan-SR20-Man said:


> does anyone use any DIY amps for their setup?
> 
> I am currently planning a 250W x 6 or 8 channel setup using class d modules from the net.
> 
> ...


Nissan, you could try here www.classdaudio.com they have custom made enclosures and amp kits for many class D amps, you can buy just what you need and assemble your self. Tom is a good person to deal with.
Jeff


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Like bundini's link it looks like this place might make larger chassis that arent pictured under available for purchase, go figure as I would imagine both sites have gotten requests for 5+ channel amp chassis in the past. Theres a pic of a seven channel amp all the way on the bottom left of the page I linked to.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

TypeA said:


> Like bundini's link it looks like this place might make larger chassis that arent pictured under available for purchase, go figure as I would imagine both sites have gotten requests for 5+ channel amp chassis in the past. Theres a pic of a seven channel amp all the way on the bottom left of the page I linked to.


Ty, I have spoken to Tom at class D and he told me that He could configure multi channel amp modules, PS supplies and enclosures to accommodate what you want, I'm under the impression that he has different amp chassis that are available. He will do custom work as requested, tell him what you want (the OP) and he will quote you a price, kit or assembled.
Cheers my friend.


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man (Feb 4, 2011)

I am planning on a IRS2092 class d backbone using IRF4020 mosfets. linky below

+/- 70VDC Linear supply for each pair of channels or a couple of large SMPS. i am leaning towards the later modules due to onboard speaker protection and smd components. I have no problems with picking a case, just wondering if someone here has done a multi diy and wanted to see some examples and feedback of use. My vision is a real 250W/ch at less than %.005THD. It would rival some of the best out there, it just takes patience when packaging it up. With class D I can achieve high efficency and low heat. should be neat. I have been leaning towards emotiva, but feel i can pull off massive power, with massive channels for low cost.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/L25D-250W-250W-8ohm-IRS2092-IRFB4020PBF-Class-D-LJM-/200712174297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebb60bad9

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/class-d/191739-my-design-l20d-irs2092-irfi4020h-200w8r.html

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/class-d/207081-power-amplifier-power-supply-full-pwm.html


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nissan-SR20-Man said:


> I am planning on a IRS2092 class d backbone using IRF4020 mosfets. linky below
> 
> +/- 70VDC Linear supply for each pair of channels or a couple of large SMPS. i am leaning towards the later modules due to onboard speaker protection and smd components. I have no problems with picking a case, just wondering if someone here has done a multi diy and wanted to see some examples and feedback of use. My vision is a real 250W/ch at less than %.005THD. It would rival some of the best out there, it just takes patience when packaging it up. With class D I can achieve high efficency and low heat. should be neat. I have been leaning towards emotiva, but feel i can pull off massive power, with massive channels for low cost.
> 
> ...


Good Luck, what will you be driving with this massive power multi channel device? EMO can do that for you.


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man (Feb 4, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Good Luck, what will you be driving with this massive power multi channel device? EMO can do that for you.


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos-finished-rooms-only/43323-my-man-cave.html

Athena Technologies Audition Series
AS-F2 - L & R
AS-C1 - Centers - Times 2
AS-B2 - surrounds
AS-B1 - surrounds

Total of 8 speakers with a total of 20 drivers in them. My goal is to listen to them at nameplate power. I have never had more than 35W in surround and 90W in stereo on them. Poor little old onkyo needs updated. I plan to ditch the reciever and do it all in my HTPC


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nissan-SR20-Man said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos-finished-rooms-only/43323-my-man-cave.html
> 
> Athena Technologies Audition Series
> AS-F2 - L & R
> ...


Nis, I had that exact setup until about a year ago, personally I don't think you need that massive power to drive that setup to max spl, I would suggest and only suggest you go with the Onkyo 709 and EMO XPA-5, that should give you all the power and flexability you need, just my opinion. Throw in a couple of Epik Legend subs and you are good to go.

Cheers Jeff


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I certainly wish you success on your DIY amp. I have been planning this same project for some time. From studying the parts list however Im skeptical (by nature) on the Class D modules that that you spec'd . Primarily Im leary of parts coming from Ebay especially via Hong Kong..Just me being paranoid I suppose..... My motto is usually "you get what you pay for" . So whats a $39 pair of class D modules really going to sound like ? Are they really made of any audiophile grade parts ?? My research into DIY took me to this co. and they seem to offer a very sophisticated audiophile grade module that Im saving up for and they offer a return policy if your not satisfied .... Yes the cost factor is an obvious point of argument . Im anxious to see your results......much success to you :T


http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=31


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep us up to date Nissan, will be interesting.


----------

